# Anyone know the success rate for leaving a hive body near an un-retreivalable swarm?



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

This time of year, about zero, a lot greater chance of catching some wax moth I'm afraid.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

With swarm traps in place in every direction before the swarm is issued, might be around 1 out of 4.

Some swarms already have a home picked out before they swarm. 

Best to catch them if you can.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I didn't have much luck with an empty box. An empty box with old brood comb will do a little better, but what you really need is lemongrass essential oil and QMP (either queen juice or buy the Pseudo Queen from Mann Lake etc.). Then I'd say all in all better than 50%. If they have already made up their mind you wont' get them to move in. If they haven't made up their mind yet, then the odds are high when you use all three lures (LGO, QMP and old brood comb). Ideal size doesn't hurt (two eight frame mediums or one ten frame deep) and old boxes that have had bees living in them helps too.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the concept of using swarm traps is to have them in place before the swarm occurs. Once it happens it's a coin toss but more like a 27-sided roll of the dice. If you look closely there is a wishing well in my yard. You've seen them before...has a little gable roof. (it's a swarm trap) Look a little closer and there is a little box up on the roof. Must be a tool box for cleaning the chimney...(not) 
It's a swarm trap. 

Look at my other yard attached to the chicken coop, this weird giant bird house looking thing. 
It's a swarm trap. Starting to get the idea?


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

aunt betty said:


> Starting to get the idea?


Ok ok, we get it. You have some lawn art and chickens. But what do you do about swarms?


----------



## va novice beekeeper (Aug 20, 2015)

I am in the swarm boat too. Swarmed into a tree about 10 feet away from the hive. Only problem is they are about 25 to 30 feet up in the tree. I was trying to find a way to lure them back. I have a couple 6 inch boxes, but no bottom board. So I was wondering if I just sat one of these boxes out there next to the hive already in place with a couple drops of the lemon grass oil inside, and no top, could that maybe work to get them out of the tree. And then transfer them to a brood/ deep box after I can get one in place in a couple days.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

If you read this site for long enough you will see tales of bees being found in almost any reasonably sized container. Appliances, tanks, barrels, one a while ago in the bellypan of an abandoned dozer. So, yes, whatever container you put out has a better than zero chance of being used. Fab some sort of top though, otherwise it probably won't be recognized as a cavity.
Bill


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>Swarmed into a tree about 10 feet away from the hive. Only problem is they are about 25 to 30 feet up in the tree.

Go get them!
When a ladder does not reach this what I do.
Take a frame of open brood attach it to a pole or use a rope and hoist it up to the swarm, must make contact with the cluster. The bees will cover the frame, bring it down and put it in a box. Use a second open brood frame for any left, shake the bees off the second frame and reuse.


----------



## va novice beekeeper (Aug 20, 2015)

stood in the back of my truck with a 20ft pole and still could not reach them. So got a 5 gal bucket, drilled a few holes, put in some wax foundation, lemon oil put a lid on and hoisted it up to a branch about 10 ft below the swarm. fingers crossed, but not holding breath.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

va novice beekeeper said:


> I am in the swarm boat too. Swarmed into a tree about 10 feet away from the hive. Only problem is they are about 25 to 30 feet up in the tree.


Have seen videos where they spread a big cloth tarp under the bees in a tree. Put the hive box there with a few empty frames as well as one frame with open brood. Center the hive box directly under the cluster. Toss that rope over the limb (shoot a arrow with line, toss that 8 inch crescent wrench with a line tied to the handle, whatever). Tape up those pants legs, have full gear on, and heave ho. It worked on the videos.


----------

